# Can anyone read German and give me info about this print?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 24, 2018)

My son in law has recently taken an interest in the family ancestry. Most of my family originally came from Germany. 
 He decided he would like to take the family to visit Germany when the grand kids are a bit older. In the mean time he is learning to speak German and is getting very good at it. He does everything in a big way when he sets his mind to it. Also studying the history of the country.

 I saw this print in an antique shop and thought I will give it to him for Christmas.. As usual it became a bit more involved than I thought. It had black mold on the inside of the frame. The background was stained and I could barely read the lettering. The end result was to cut the photo out and put it on a new background. The lettering is the original that I cut out into ovals and placed beneath the photo.

The frame is the original that I cleaned up and added some antique gold paint.

My question is, can anyone read German and tell me what it says? I think it says Nuremberg and something about a river. I'm pretty sure it was from before the war.

I enlarged the lettering and glued it on the back of the frame so it can be read more easily. I wish I could find this exact spot on the internet and some history about it,but so far I can't find it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a friend who is German I've just sent it to him to see if he can help...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2018)

It looks like a view of Nuremberg castle.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/K0429475_Burg_Nuernberg_Luftaufnahme.JPG


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2018)

It looks to me like the castle at Nuremberg: this is the west side.


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2018)

I agree, the writing looks like "Nuremberg" in the German State of northern Bavaria in post#1

In German it's "Nürnberger"


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 25, 2018)

The only German words I know are........

"Ve haf vays uf makeen yu tork".......don't know the translation though......:grin:       Rowan and Martin might help :bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Ruth, my german friend has got back to me , sorry it took so long and he says , that it simply states.. ''Nürnberg . Castel  from the West.''


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you hollydolly. I'll include that with the picture.


----------

